
Massive Django newsapp rolled out in 24hours: Part One - taylorbuley
http://www.andymboyle.com/2011/05/03/thoughts-on-remembering-the-storms-design-and-implementation-part-1/
======
robbles
great description of the development process for a small web app. I think
there should be more stories like this - too many developers seem to compress
their work into "tutorial form", which doesn't give any insight into the
difficulty involved or mistakes made along the way.

------
jeremyjbowers
Good work like this getting done in small- and medium-sized newsrooms all
around the country thanks to frameworks like Django and the work-at-all-hours
ethos that reporters and developers tend to share. Kudos for taking the time
to do the writeup.

------
Danno12
WTF??? Why does this guy hate PHP and its frameworks? He is obviously a n00b
who has never tried Drupal or its easy-to-install open-source modules, which,
BTW, include picture modules for him to upload the portrait photos to. It's
amazing that this ignorance still abounds in the era where Google and Experts-
Exchange provide easy access to technical resources and insight...#FAIL

~~~
andymboyle
Drupal's coded in Erlang, right?

~~~
Danno12
No, that is false. And if you weren't able to figure out Drupal, you should've
at least tried Rails. It sounds like it would do everything that you describe,
but more efficiently.

~~~
jeremyjbowers
Danno12, there's a fairly sizable Django community in media because the
software was developed by a newspaper's tech staff (the Lawrence Journal-
World). There's some good Rails development happening too, with the NY Time,
ProPublica and others.

